# General > Birdwatching >  Unusual visitor to Caithness

## nemosia

An Adult mediterranean gull appeared at St. John's Pool yesterday and was still present at mid-day today. Here's a coulpe of digiscope images.





ATS65HD/CoolpixP5100

Check out http://www.artsmith-caithness.co.uk/artsmith_birds/ for details of St. John's Pool.

Cheers,
Iain

----------


## the_count

nice shots Iain, i shall have to get out and about with my camera again  ::

----------


## Kenn

What a handsome gull, I am wondering with all the sitings of rare migrants if the word has got out that Caithness is the place to visit!

----------

